# Spielejahr 2012



## Wolfner (7. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit,

mich würde mal interessieren auf welche Spiele ihr euch 2012 besonders freut?
Bei mir sind's die Folgenden:

Age of Decadence
ArcheAge
Asylum (Senscape)
Dark Souls für den PC (so es denn kommen mag)
Dead State
Guild Wars 2
Herokon Online (DSA Online)
Jagged Alliance Online
Legend of Grimrock
Psishock (sofern der Entwickler nicht spontan verschollen ist)
Shadowrun Online
Ultima Infinite (obwohl ich weiß, dass EA/Bioware die Lizenz wohlvöllig verhauen wird)


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

DIABLO 3 und nix anderes!


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2012)

Da hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht 

Aber wird bestimmt was nettes geben, lassen wir uns überraschen! ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Da Star Wars:TOR für mich PERSÖNLICH ein Flop war, hoffe ich, dass Guild Wars 2 mein neues MMO wird. Bin eigentlich recht zuversichtlich.  Ansonsten noch:

Mass Effect 3 
GTA 5 (falls es noch dieses Jahr kommt)
das neue Bioshock
Diablo 3


----------



## Alux (7. Januar 2012)

Ganz klar, Diablo III !!!

Außerdem hoffe ich mal, dass pünktlich im November das nächste Assassin´s Creed kommt und mal schauen wie die nächste Erweiterung von WoW wird.


----------



## Sunyo (7. Januar 2012)

Freue mich auf Guild Wars 2 und Tera. Wobei ich dem letzteren noch etwas zwiespältig gegenüberstehe, ob es sich auf die Dauer hin gut halten wird. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Neressea (7. Januar 2012)

Für mich auf jeden Fall Guild Wars 2 und bei Kingdoms of Amalur werd ich vermutlich mal reinschauen (Vielen Dank hier mal an Flo... ohne dich hätte ich das Spiel gar nicht auf dem Radar gehabt ^^)

Bei Diablo 3 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mal reinschaue

Edit: ach ja... und natürlich Shadowrun online - auch wenn ich mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher bin, das sie es nicht hinkriegen werden ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Januar 2012)

Mass Effect 3 und unter Vorbehalt Tera. In Korea hat es mir nicht so wirklich gefallen. Lag vielleicht aber auch an der Schrift. ^^

Ansonsten bin ich wohl der einzige Mensch der Welt, dem Diablo III sonst wo vorbei geht. Finde das System einfach langweilig. Immer die gleichen Fähigkeiten nutzen um immer die gleichen Gegner zu metzeln.


----------



## Wolfner (7. Januar 2012)

Neressea schrieb:


> Edit: ach ja... und natürlich Shadowrun online - auch wenn ich mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher bin, das sie es nicht hinkriegen werden ^^



Ich glaube das wird von derselben Firma wie Jagged Alliance Online entwickelt.

Die Beta davon war überraschend sauber und gut gemacht. Besonders für ein Browserspiel (aber auch so).
Also die Umsetzung des Kampfsystems von Shadowrun könnte evtl. sogar hinhauen. Für den Rest (Lore, allgemeines Gameplay) würde ich derweil allerdings auch noch nicht soviel erwarten. Feststeht nur, dass sie technisch auf Draht sind.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2012)

> *Sollten die Informationen stimmen, dann wäre die diesjährige E3 die wohl bedeutendste Ausgabe der Spielemesse in ihrer 17-jährigen Geschichte, weil es noch nie vorgekommen ist, dass gleich drei neue Konsolen vorgestellt worden sind. Zwar enthüllte auch Nintendo auf der E3 2005 sein später als Wii bekanntes Gerät, viel mehr als den Codenamen ("Revolution") und das Design der Hardware präsentierte man damals aber nicht.*



Ich freu mich auf die diesjährige E3, nen bestimmtes Spiel hab ich net auf dem Schirm


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

Oh ja stimmt...PS4 und Xbox 3 werden evtl vorgestellt...wenn es so sein sollte kommt mir definitiv die Xbox ins Haus wenn ich mit Perle zusammenziehe, wäre dann meine 1. Konsole nach dem SNES.


----------



## Cantharion (7. Januar 2012)

Diablo3: Mit freunden zusammen ist das Spiel sicher sehr geil.

Tera: Das komplett andere Spielprinzip interessiert mich schonmal sehr.
GW2: GW1 war lange Zeit mein Lieblingsspiel und was ich bis jetzt davon gehört habe spricht mich echt an.


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

Darksiders 2
Metro: Last Light
BioShock: Infinite
und natürlich GTA V!


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2012)

GTA 7 und Mass Effect 3


----------



## fidel123 (7. Januar 2012)

GTA 5 ganz klar


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2012)

Borderlands II
Dead World (wenns denn so heissen wird, Nachfolger von Dead Island)
Diablo III
Farcry III
Torchlight II
Geheimakte III

in der Reihenfolge

(und vllt noch ein paar gute Wimmelbildspiele wie Gardenscapes oder Fishdom H2O)


----------



## Wolfner (7. Januar 2012)

Wo ich grade so was ähnliches lese, fällt mir noch was ein:

Dead State

Ein Zombie-Survival RPG von ehemaligen Troika Mitarbeitern (VampireTMloodlines, Arcanum).

Edit:

Ahja und Age of Decadence wo wir grade bei RPGs sind.


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

Hm, wohl Mass Effect 3

Wenn ich dieses Jahr überhaupt etwas anderes als SWTOR spielen werde. 
Hab ja nicht mal mehr Skyrim seit release spielen können


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dead World (wenns denn so heissen wird, Nachfolger von Dead Island)


Das blöde Spiel? Das war doch nur so gespickt mit Bugs. Oo Nach ca. 3h Spielzeit hats mir auf einmal meine Saves zerschossen, huch auf einmal war das Spiel von der Platte weg. :>


Zum Topic: Ja natürlich Mass Effect 3 auch noch.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2012)

- Valkyria Chronicles 2
- Catherine
- Silent Hill: Downpour
- Mass Effect 3
- Max Payne 3
- Street Fighter X Tekken
- Diablo 3
- Torchlight 2
- Prototype 2
- Darksiders 2
- BioShock Infinite

/edit
..und Half Life 2 Episode 3, hihihi


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

- Guild Wars 2
- Mass Effekt 3 
- Bioshock Infinite

Das wars eig schon, vll noch GTA 5, aber ansonsten... :S


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> - Guild Wars 2
> - Mass Effekt 3
> - Bioshock Infinite
> 
> Das wars eig schon, vll noch GTA 5, aber ansonsten... :S



GTA 7!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> GTA 7!


Nur weil es das siebte GTA-Spiel ist, ist es nicht GTA 7 
Die Entwickler könnten es auch GTA: Käsekuchenland nennen und ich würde mich auf Käsekuchenland freuen und nicht auf GTA7


----------



## Manoroth (7. Januar 2012)

diablo 3 und mass effect 3^^


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nur weil es das siebte GTA-Spiel ist, ist es nicht GTA 7
> Die Entwickler könnten es auch GTA: Käsekuchenland nennen und ich würde mich auf Käsekuchenland freuen und nicht auf GTA7



Ich finds nur blöd


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich finds nur blöd


Naja, GTA 7 ist ja eig auch nicht richtig, gibt ja z.B. auch noch Liberty City und Vice City Stories, Chinatown Wars und GTA: Advance. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

100%ig GTA5!
Ich finds echt witzig das ihr denkt das Diablo 3 2012 rauskommt, dauert doch noch bis 2071


----------



## zoizz (7. Januar 2012)

Guild Wars. Einfach nur Guild Wars.

Wobei dieses Spiel damals aus einer wunderbaren Com bestand, da die Mehrheit der Frischlinge im MMO-Bereich alle in WoW gesammelt worden sind. Und in GW war es irgendwie familiärer. Man musste auf seinen Ruf achten und man hatte sich gefreut und zugejubelt, wenn man eine bekannte Gilde in der Halle der Helden traf.

Ich hab große Angst, dass durch die Etablierung und Massenzugänglichkeit dank WoW die Com eines GW2 nicht annähernd das Spielgefühl des altehrwürdigen GW1 erreichen wird. Gwen - i miss u!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Januar 2012)

- Tera
- WoW: Mists of Pandaria 
- Wildstar


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mir das Tera Online mal angesehen in nem Trailer...die weiblichen Charaktere sehen ja mal richtig pornös aus. *_* 

Wär glatt ne Überlegung wert das mal vielleicht anzuzocken wenns ned zu viel kostet, das star wars ist mir leider sauber zu teuer...erstmal 50 flocken fürs spiel und dann gleich noch 25 euro oder so für ne gamecard wenns mir am ende nicht gefällt ist ned so prall.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab Tera in Korea gespielt und bisher fühlt es sich gehörig nach Flop an. Mal sehen, was sie aus der westlichen Version rausholen.


----------



## Merianna (8. Januar 2012)

Hmm gibt paar die mich interessieren 
aber am meisten 
Darksider 2
Hitman
Tomb Rider


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2012)

- Mass Effect 3
- Torchlight 2
- Far Cry 3
- Syndicate
- Ridge Racer Unbounded
- Metro: Last Light
- Sniper: Ghost Warrior II
- DOTA 2
- Risen 2
- Dirt Showdown
- Grid 2
- Port Royale 3
- Spec Ops: The Line
- GTA V
- Assassin’s Creed III
- Tomb Raider
- Darksiders 2
- Hitman 5: Absolution
- Far Cry 3
- Prey 2
- Borderlands 2
- Bioshock Infinite
- The Last Guardian
- Dishonored
- Medal of Honor II
- mit vieeeeeeeeel Glück Thief IV


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Januar 2012)

Diablo 3


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2012)

Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City 
sonst bis jetzt nix ..


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2012)

- Diablo 3, obwohl ich denk, dass das für mich ein ähnlicher Reinfall wird wie Starcraft 2, aber mal schauen.
- Shadowrun online, obwohl ich MMOs schon lange nicht mehr traue. Immer alles das Selbe ohne Innovation ^^
- Max Payne 3, obwohl ich ne Vorahnung hab, dass die Story mies sein wird, weil sie entweder ein seltsamer Anknüpfer an die Vorgänger oder etwas, das gar nichts mit den Vorgängern zu tun hat, sein wird (was beides schlecht wäre) und vor allem ists ein neues Char-Model    dabei mocht ich den alten Max Payne soooo sehr.
- Risen 2, aber nur wenn sie aus den Fehlern von Risen 1 gelernt haben (was ich bezweifle)

Das sind natürlich meine persönlichen Meinungen, das dürft Ihr gerne alles anders sehn, denn Entscheidungsfreiheit FTW!


Ja, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht wirklich Geld in neue Spiele investieren werde. Aber seit Minecraft wissen wir ja, dass die wirklich guten Spiele immer dann kommen, wenn man sie am wenigsten erwarten würde 


Ah ich seh grad, HL2 Episode 3 könnte angeblich auch schon 2012 rauskommen (obwohl das mehr gemunkelt als bestätigt wird). Das wär dann tatsächlich ein Spiel, auf das ich mich so richtig freuen würde. Valve macht einfach gute Spiele, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah ich seh grad, HL2 Episode 3 könnte angeblich auch schon 2012 rauskommen (obwohl das mehr gemunkelt als bestätigt wird). Das wär dann tatsächlich ein Spiel, auf das ich mich so richtig freuen würde. Valve macht einfach gute Spiele, muss man schon sagen.



Stimmt. Aber wer auch immer für die deutsche Synchronisation verantwortlich ist gehört verprügelt!


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> und vor allem ists ein neues Char-Model



In Max Payne 2 sah Max auch anders aus als in Max Payne 1.


----------



## Davatar (10. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> In Max Payne 2 sah Max auch anders aus als in Max Payne 1.


Stimmt schon, war aber eher ein Facelifting, in Max Payne 3 wirds wohl ne Rundumerneuerung ^^


----------



## Thjodrerir (13. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich eigentlich auf garkein Spiel. Vorfreude empfand ich bei Guild Wars 2, diese ist jedoch verflogen, denn 
das Konzept des Spiels ist anders als erwartet. Aber was solls, probieren werde ich es trotzdem, denn man weiß ja 
nie, ob es mich doch vielleicht überzeugt


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2012)

In Bildern ^^ .. Ich bin gespannt ob alles auch so kommt, gut wird und arm macht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://my.buffed.de/...view/1974986198  *g*


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2012)

O_O XCOM??? Bitte Links zu Links, Videos, Infos, irgendwas, Hauptsache Links (oder Infos ^^)


----------



## floppydrive (13. Januar 2012)

XCOM wird ein Shooter, ergo großer Müll für das Universum.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> XCOM wird ein Shooter, ergo großer Müll für das Universum.



Sagte die Kristallkugel. Der Verstand sagt aber, abwarten und nicht urteilen, bevor etwas raus ist. Es kann etwas werden, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Januar 2012)

Außerdem sind zwei XCOM Spiele angekündigt und eins davon wird ein Strategiespiel.
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob beide 2012 kommen sollen.


----------



## Xuno (13. Januar 2012)

Guild Wars 2 -> ja dieses spiel wird ohne ende gehyped aber man muss ja erstmal gucken was dahinter steckt :-D

Mass effect 3 -> die ersten beiden teile waren einfach nur genial und haben unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht. Hoffe dass bioware  den dritten teil nicht verkackt das wäre sehr schade um die reihe. Aber ich bin guter Dinge :-)

Bioshock infinite -> erster teil war grandios der zweite so lala. Mir gefällt das setting und die Grafik sehr.

Am meisten warte ich aber definitiv auf gw2. Die mmo Szene braucht definitiv mal frischen Wind in den segeln und Arena Net hat da ja schon einige spannende Sachen angekündigt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2012)

Wie sie hier alle The Darkness 2 vergessen :<


----------



## floppydrive (13. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sagte die Kristallkugel. Der Verstand sagt aber, abwarten und nicht urteilen, bevor etwas raus ist. Es kann etwas werden, oder auch nicht.



Bei wie vielen Genre Wechseln hat sich das den bewahrheitet, die meisten werden doch echte Rohrkrepierer.


----------



## Renox1 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich auf:


Guild Wars 2

GTA V

Risen 2: Dark Waters
 
Far Cry 3
Scheint dieses Jahr nicht viel zu kommen...


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Bei wie vielen Genre Wechseln hat sich das den bewahrheitet, die meisten werden doch echte Rohrkrepierer.



Pauschalisierer - Hauptsache destruktiv meckern? ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Januar 2012)

Mir fehlen irgendwie Coop-Spiele ... ich weiß nicht, aber große Titel mal mit 2-5 Leuten zu spielen ...

Immer heißt es entweder Single Player oder Multiplayer. Und meistens sind eben jene Multiplayer ja doch eher Teamspiele, PvP ...


----------



## Zonalar (13. Januar 2012)

Dota 2 bitte nicht vergessen  Ich freu mich riesig auf das Spiel, und es wird aufjedenfall gekauft! Damit haste dein Multiplayerspiel für 2012, Doofkatze.
Ich muss aber eingestehen, die Moba-community (also wenn man mit Fremden spielt) ist ziemlich "schroff". Am meisten Spass macht es, mit Freunden zu spielen.
Vorallem hat das Spiel eine recht steile Lernkurve, bis man die Basics begriffen hat. Vor diesem Schritt, macht das Spiel kein Spass, da man ja nur geplättet wird von den anderen (vond en Flames nicht zu schweigen) 
Aber Heroes of Newerth und League of Legends haben mir viele viele Stunden Spass bereitet, und ich habe persöhnlich keinen Cent ausgegeben. Auf alle Fälle kann man hier seine paar Euro's investieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dota 2 bitte nicht vergessen  Ich freu mich riesig auf das Spiel, und es wird aufjedenfall gekauft! Damit haste dein Multiplayerspiel für 2012, Doofkatze.
> Ich muss aber eingestehen, die Moba-community (also wenn man mit Fremden spielt) ist ziemlich "schroff". Am meisten Spass macht es, mit Freunden zu spielen.
> Vorallem hat das Spiel eine recht steile Lernkurve, bis man die Basics begriffen hat. Vor diesem Schritt, macht das Spiel kein Spass, da man ja nur geplättet wird von den anderen (vond en Flames nicht zu schweigen)
> Aber Heroes of Newerth und League of Legends haben mir viele viele Stunden Spass bereitet, und ich habe persöhnlich keinen Cent ausgegeben. Auf alle Fälle kann man hier seine paar Euro's investieren.



Nunja, DotA hat halt das Problem, das die Spiele recht kurz sind. Wenn ich von Coop-Spielen spreche, meine ich schon Dinge wie Dungeon Siege 1. :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Januar 2012)

Es kommt doch Torchlight 2, Mass Effect 3, Diablo 3 und Borderlands 2. Koop ist eigentlich total im kommen.
DotA 2 wurde aber heute gepatched und ich bin grade auch extrem scharf drauf weil einer meiner Lieblingshelden jetzt im Spiel ist. Hihi ;D


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

Dota 2 und LoL sollten einen internen Schimpfwortfilter geben, der automatisch bei dem geringsten Verstoß temporäre bzw. künftig auch permanente Banns verteilt. Dann würde ich es auch wieder spielen. Aber aktuell ist es nur ein Sammelbecken für unfassbare Stinkstiefel. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sowieso jeder alles besser weiß als der andere.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dota 2 und LoL sollten einen internen Schimpfwortfilter geben, der automatisch bei dem geringsten Verstoß temporäre bzw. künftig auch permanente Banns verteilt. Dann würde ich es auch wieder spielen. Aber aktuell ist es nur ein Sammelbecken für unfassbare Stinkstiefel. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sowieso jeder alles besser weiß als der andere.



Damit muss man nun einmal klarkommen in der MOBA-Community. Sie wird nicht ohne Grund als die "schlimmste Community" betitelt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2012)

Ich "warte" eigentlich nur auf FFXIII-2 fürs Böxchen und ME3, achja das... irgendwie verschollene 3rd-Person Shooter Game zu Star Trek ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2012)

Dann spielt bei DotA/LoL/Whatever halt keine Publics, nehmt eure Freunde und organisiert euch richtige Spiele - die sind idR auch deutlich anspruchsvoller und machen auch mehr Spaß, die Community sieht danna plötzlich auch ganz anders aus.

/edit
Ich habe grade gelesen das ein zweites Bayonetta 2012 kommen soll, das finde ich cool.


----------

